# Equipment: pickets



## Harriet Aiken (Nov 14, 2010)

At the Rendezvous this summer I bought a picket and rope at the auction. I really liked that setup for one of my goats. But, it was in a sack that was lost off of a saddle on a trip this summer. (Memo: security is more important than ease of access!). 

I am ashamed to say that I left it to Rex and Terri to say thank you to the donor and now I don't know how to replace it. Can anyone help me contact the maker? It was sturdy but as light as it could be - perfect for carrying in a pack.


----------

